# Lost AT3 on the Big T



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Lost my AT 3 paddle during #3 on Big T. If anyone finds it, please let me know. My name and number are on it.

Kent
303 863 0896


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Sucka- I'll keep my eyes peeled tomorrow. Will trade for water bottle if found.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah I know, let the abuse begin. . . call me Q, can't hold onto the ball right? Yo twitch thanks for keeping an eye out. If you find that paddle I'll gladly trade you that water bottle.

Kent


----------

